
Gordon Lish, the Art of Editing No. 2 (2015) - samclemens
https://www.theparisreview.org/interviews/6423/gordon-lish-the-art-of-editing-no-2-gordon-lish
======
dogruck
Relevant to this era of Harvey Weinstein:
[https://www.newyorker.com/books/page-turner/seduce-the-
whole...](https://www.newyorker.com/books/page-turner/seduce-the-whole-world-
gordon-lishs-workshop)

Briefly, Gordon Lish had a _proud_ reputation of seducing and emotionally
abusing his students.

(That said, I happen to love Ray Carver's writing.)

------
sharkjacobs
article is cut off by a pay wall before the interview catches up,
chronologically, to when he began editing

